# dbus not starting at boot [solved]

## Skippy204

Greetings.

This is the second part of an earlier problem I was having with k3b not finding the DVD drives.  To get it to find the drives I have to start dbus

```

Sun Dec 25 07:14 

  ~ 

 root # /etc/init.d/dbus start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

```

Okay, but what I wonder is why dbus is not starting on boot?  When I try to add dbus at boot I get this.

```

Sun Dec 25 07:15 

  ~ 

 root # rc-update add dbus default

 * rc-update: dbus already installed in runlevel `default'; skipping

```

What am I missing here . . . ?

thanks.Last edited by Skippy204 on Fri Dec 30, 2011 7:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Skippy204,

dbus is in your defualt runlevel already, so you can't add it again.

It appears to start but either fails to start or dies some time later.

Are there any error messages in your logs?

What does 

```
rc-update -v show
```

output ?

----------

## Skippy204

Howdy -

I looked around in /var/log and don't see anything in any logs that appears to be related to dbus. 

Is there a specific place that I should be checking?

Output of 

```

rc-update -v show

```

```

Sun Dec 25 20:38 

  ~ 

 root # rc-update -v show

       NetworkManager |                                                                                  

                acpid |                                 console default                                  

            alsasound |                                                                                  

               auditd |                                                                                  

            bluetooth |                                                                                  

             bootmisc |                            boot                                                  

          consolefont |                            boot                                                  

           consolekit |                                                                                  

         cpufrequtils |                                                                                  

          crypto-loop |                                                                                  

                cupsd |                                         default                                  

                 dbus |                                         default                                  

                devfs |                                                                           sysinit

        device-mapper |                                                                                  

               dhcpcd |                                                                                  

              dmcrypt |                                                                                  

                dmesg |                                                                           sysinit

             dmeventd |                                                                                  

              dnsextd |                                                                                  

              dropbox |                                                                                  

               esound |                                                                                  

           fancontrol |                                                                                  

                 fsck |                            boot                                                  

                 fuse |                                                                                  

           git-daemon |                                                                                  

             gkrellmd |                                                                                  

                  gpm |                                 console default                                  

              hddtemp |                                                                                  

             hostname |                            boot                                                  

               hsqldb |                                                                                  

              hwclock |                            boot                                                  

            ip6tables |                                                                                  

             iptables |                                         default                                  

              keymaps |                            boot                                                  

            killprocs |                                                           shutdown               

           lm_sensors |                                 console default                                  

                local |                                 console default nonetwork                        

           localmount |                            boot                                                  

                  lvm |                                                                                  

       lvm-monitoring |                                                                                  

   mDNSResponderPosix |                                                                                  

                mdnsd |                                                                                  

              modules |                            boot                                                  

             mount-ro |                                                           shutdown               

                 mtab |                            boot                                                  

                mysql |                                                                                  

             net.eth0 |                                         default                                  

               net.lo |                            boot                                                  

             netmount |                                 console default                                  

              network |                                                                                  

                 nscd |                                                                                  

              numlock |                                                                                  

              pciparm |                                                                                  

            pe-format |                                                                                  

           portagexsd |                                                                                  

               procfs |                            boot                                                  

              pwcheck |                                                                                  

            pydoc-2.6 |                                                                                  

            pydoc-2.7 |                                                                                  

            pydoc-3.1 |                                                                                  

            pydoc-3.2 |                                                                                  

                quota |                                                                                  

                rdate |                                                                                  

                 root |                            boot                                                  

               rsyncd |                                                                                  

            saslauthd |                                                                                  

            savecache |                                                           shutdown               

               serial |                                                                                  

                 slpd |                                                                                  

               smartd |                                                                                  

                spamd |                                                                                  

                 sshd |                                                                                  

          staticroute |                                                                                  

             svnserve |                                                                                  

                 swap |                            boot                                                  

              swclock |                                                                                  

               sysctl |                            boot                                                  

                sysfs |                                                                                  

            syslog-ng |                                 console default                                  

         termencoding |                            boot                                                  

               twistd |                                                                                  

                 udev |                                                                           sysinit

           udev-mount |                                                                                  

       udev-postmount |                                         default                                  

              urandom |                            boot                                                  

                  vdr |                                                                                  

           vixie-cron |                                 console default                                  

                 vpnc |                                                                                  

   wakeup-reboot-halt |                                                                                  

                 wicd |                                                                                  

       wpa_supplicant |                                                                                  

                  xdm |                                         default                                  

            xdm-setup |                                                                

```

Thank you much -

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Skippy204,

What does the console runlevel do and how do you enter it?

How is entering the console runlevel detected ?

```
 dbus |                                         default
```

dbus is stopped in the console runlevel.  Is that what you intended?

You may find something useful in dmesg.  You can post all of dmesg to a pastebin if you like and I'll look it over.

----------

## Skippy204

Howdy - you solved my problem by asking the questions I wasn't asking.

At boot (via GRUB) I either go into console runlevel or default runlevel.

Default automatically goes into X, console goes to a console without X.  I had dbus added to default, but not to console.

Once I added dbus to console as a start up item it works fine.

Thanks for the assist!

----------

